# Absolute Tragedy: Lost all four of my Parotocinclus sp 'Peru'



## jmhart (Mar 14, 2008)

This fish were amazing. Truly gorgeous. Tiny tiny tiny. So wonderful. Survived for months nearly unattended in a low tech tank I had downstairs.

Then, I move them upstairs to my high tech 60-P. I spent 18 hours acclimating them. I'd even put an otocinclus affinis in there first, because for me those have always been extra sensitive fish, so the otos were my sacrificial lambs to make sure the tank was in good condition for the parotocinclus. 

But them in, they did great for 24 hours. And then, kapoof. 

It's a real tragedy, I may never see this species again.



















Bad pic, but for size that's an ADA suction cup for a 13mm lily pipe



























Again, for size....see that little bitty white spec on top of the driftwood?









If you ever see these, they are terrific fish.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

wow, those guys are neat looking. 

I wonder what killed them? when I move a fish from one tank to another, I just dump them in since the water is basically the same.


----------



## jmhart (Mar 14, 2008)

mistergreen said:


> wow, those guys are neat looking.
> 
> I wonder what killed them? when I move a fish from one tank to another, I just dump them in since the water is basically the same.



They were going from a bare bottom tank to an aqua soil tank, hence the acclimation. 

However, I really don't know what got them. The otos in that tank are all fine, and I've since added some CRS that are also all fine.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh NO! These are the ones you got at that auction recently, right?

Any chance you could find who supplied them and get some more?

They're such awesome little fish!!


----------



## jmhart (Mar 14, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> Oh NO! These are the ones you got at that auction recently, right?
> 
> Any chance you could find who supplied them and get some more?
> 
> They're such awesome little fish!!



Yep. They were auctioned as Parotocinclus eppelyi, but I've since identified them as Parotocinclus sp 'peru'. The only other references I'm finding of people possessing them are people in Japan and Singapore.


I'm trying to find the person that imported them, see if I can track down some more.


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Wow, sorry to hear that jmhart. Nice looking fish too. How big do they get? I would definitely buy those perus too if i had the chance.


----------



## jmhart (Mar 14, 2008)

Those were full grown about about 1.5 cm.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your loss! Those are some very cool fish. Hope you can find a few more.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

wow, that is a real shame, i hope you can find new ones soon...


----------



## pinkertd (Jun 17, 2007)

Aw Jim, so sorry! What a loss! They were awesome little guys! Hope you can find some more soon.


----------



## CRSlover (Jan 8, 2010)

i always want those fish but never see them on sale anywhere =.= sorry for your lost. if you see those on sale somewhere please share


----------



## snoz0r (Jun 6, 2008)

CRSlover said:


> i always want those fish but never see them on sale anywhere =.= sorry for your lost. if you see those on sale somewhere please share


+1 i'd love to have some, i've looked all over and can never find anything like this


----------



## Dryn (Jan 22, 2009)

Wow. I too would like some. I cannot think of a cooler algae eater. They look even cooler than the L series plecs.


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

They remind me of juv anchor cats, very very pretty fish. Sorry about your loss.


----------



## FromLaredo (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi
I was just looking through some threads on the nano forum and came across some pics of what i think might be the same fish you lost. the pics are a few pages in. here is the link to this thread. 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/82439-finnex-4-gallon-3.html

hope this is a help.


----------



## sdylanh (Dec 9, 2011)

This is a year later revival, but I just picked a few of these up from Bermuda Triangle in Chattanooga, Tennessee, which is only a couple of hours from you if you're still in Atlanta. They were just $3.00 each. Also, I believe they got them from a supplier in Atlanta.

Here's mine:


----------



## mscichlid (Jul 14, 2008)

Do they ship?


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

mscichlid said:


> Do they ship?


you should ask sdylanh, see if he can ship,


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Im wondering if these O.Peru's are like the Parotocinlus sp. Nanay that I ordered yesterday and will hopefully be getting Tuesday. 

I have heard they like crystal clear water and someone said that meand drvoid of any tannins but also from what I have read leaf litter and the microbes that grow on them are a good food they enjoy. I have a decent amount of Indian almond leaf litter in my mini-m which is where I am planning on putting them and the water is a bit stained from the tannins. 

I'm not sure if I should worry about it and when they say 'crystal clear' they just mean very clean....?

Here is a cool story/article about the river nanay in Peru. From all the pics I have found, it looks more like a blackwater Amazon bio-tope rather than a white-wather biotope. 

http://www.aquatic-experts.com/Searching_for_discus_in_Peru_and_Colombia_ARTICLE.html


----------



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

Yep, the sp. Nanay is actually sp. 'Peru'.

I just got my group in yesterday. Acclimated well to the tank and immediately started grazing on anything and everything they could find.

These are tiny little guys, so depending on your setup, you might not see very much of them. Ensure to the keep good O2 saturation in the tank. I have them in a tank with Nannoptopoma sp. 'Peru' (which actually may officially be changed to Hypoptopoma as two other Nanno species where just recently renamed).


----------



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hey B...I updated the info over on PC. These guys (and the Nannos) can be in a tannins environment. I got my notes crossed with Stiphodons as I'm planning on having them all in one tank with similar parms.


----------

